# Me transmitte sursum, caledoni (Beam me up Scotty)



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 7, 2005)

Some handy latin phrases for the modern man (or woman) :
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/alabaster/A218882

Personally I like this one :





> Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?


Andrew


----------



## Von Pookie (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to have the "I have a catapult" one as my signature here on the board a while back


----------

